# Superliner Transition Sleeper



## d2RickSF (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi All,

 

 

I couldn't quite find a clear answer on this. I am booked on the CZ EMY-DEN next month, and in order to get roomettes with some friends across the hallway from each other, the CS agent helping me said only the Transition Sleeper was available. I've seen this car and know of its existence, but I actually thought it was only for crew use until poking around this forum. So far, I've seen these differences listed:

 

1. No coffee/beverage station, so you have to go to the next car to use one (no big deal)

2. Minimal or no sleeping car attendant attention, as the one assigned is usually focused on his/her assigned standard sleeping car.

3. A little quieter due to less passenger traffic passing by your room.

4. A little more noise during crew rush hours (early am, etc).

 

Anything else I can look forward to? Is it worth trying to change back to a standard sleeper?

 

Thanks.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

FYI, on the CZ, your will be the first passenger car followed by the coaches. All the other sleepers will be on the rear. Not sure who will be your attendant. Perhaps the coach attendant for the next car? Either way, there will not be beverages in the next car.

I have only ridden once in the trans-sleeper. Crew noise was never an issue.

Some (most?) of the transition sleepers have a shower upstairs. Might be interesting to try that just for something different.


----------



## Shortline (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm pretty self sufficient, and frankly don't care if there IS a car attendant, so that's not a concern to me. The biggest downside I could see, is the car is on the head end.....meaning louder due to being closer to the horn-Some don't find it a problem, but me, I like to be as far away from the pointy end as possible!


----------



## ASM (Aug 8, 2012)

Just traveled in transition sleeper EMY to Chicago. I thought it compared well to regular sleeper. There was a coffee station plus plenty of bottled water, ice, candy bars. Attendant from adjacent coach car was sleeper car attendant; I did not notice any drop-off in service. There was an upstairs shower, but attendant advised against using it. Only downside I can see was a seemingly longer walk to lounge and diner (3 coach cars); this was no issue for me, but might be for some.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 8, 2012)

ASM said:


> There was an upstairs shower, but attendant advised against using it.


Did he say why you shouldn't use it?


----------



## Guest 21 (Aug 8, 2012)

On the Texas Eagle, I've been in the transition sleeper twice. Sandwiched between the sole engine and the coaches, our attendant worked the coach too i believe, he had juice and ice in a bucket and other sleeper amenities in a room available for anyone. Traffic was never a problem and horn noise either. Shower upstairs was reserved for crew though, no big deal.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest 21 said:


> Shower upstairs was reserved for crew though, no big deal.


Interesting. Last time I was on the SWC I had a roomette near the end of the car away from the bedrooms and the Transition Sleeper was the next car. So, a very short walk for me to that car if I wanted to go. And, I did as the SCA mentioned to me that the shower in the Transition was a nicer one than the lower level ones in our car. He said I could use it if I wanted to and it would be closer and easier to get to when I needed it. So I did - he was right, a much better experience than downstairs.

I thought the upstairs shower in the Transition was for paying passengers who were assigned a room in that car and that the crew had their own showers downstairs. Maybe that varies from train to train?


----------



## ASM (Aug 8, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> ASM said:
> 
> 
> > There was an upstairs shower, but attendant advised against using it.
> ...


She said the upstairs shower did not drain well and was prone to overflow. It was not a crew only shower. There was another one toward the back that had a "crew only" sign on it.

The lower level shower seemed to be much more roomy anyway, so I didn't mind.


----------



## E Runs (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been in both and the only real difference I noticed was the horn got a bit annoying at night.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 8, 2012)

There are two different transition sleeper configurations. One has two showers upstairs and one downstairs, and the other has none upstairs and either two or three downstairs.

I generally prefer the downstairs one because it has more room, and is actually much easier to put your clothes on the step where the towels generally sit vs. the fold-down table above the toilet.


----------



## d2RickSF (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. It looks like it's worth keeping those rooms and trying something different. I'm really looking forward to my next Amtrak adventure!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 18, 2012)

I do prefer the regular Sleepers for reasons that others have mentioned plus the fact that I don't really like the superliner IIs. Then again, there are full Superliner II Sleepers as well, but at least I get a chance.

It also feels different being in a lonely edge of the train. Horn noise has never been a problem.


----------



## RedSquirrel (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in Roomette 18 for an upcoming trip on the City of New Orleans. Am I right that it's in the transition sleeper?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 19, 2012)

The biggest problem with the Transdorm is that sometimes, you can get "forgotten" by your SCA. It's happened to me before (one time on the Eagle, I had to get a couple to help me with my bunk), so that's always a risk. Other than that, though, it's not too bad.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 19, 2012)

RedSquirrel said:


> I'm in Roomette 18 for an upcoming trip on the City of New Orleans. Am I right that it's in the transition sleeper?


Yes.

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had a great experience on the EB from MSP to ESX in the transition sleeper, with excellent service from the SCA.

On the other hand, I've had a horrible experience on the SWC from KCY to LAX when we didn't see the SCA the entire time and I had to help elderly passengers make their beds. This was the only time I have not sought out the SCA to present a tip.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 21, 2012)

I once had a roomette in the transition sleeper. I can't remember which train, or anything else remarkable about it. So I guess it was fine!


----------



## sambdking (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm on the SL right now and am in room 18 of the transition sleeper. Been on for about 45 min now and have only seen the conductor. Hopefully someone will turn down my bed soon! Will keep y'all posted. Traveling thru to NO.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the transition sleeper. I like the combination bathroom and shower.

I like that there are fewer people walking through the car. I can put my

own bed down and up and can walk to the next car if I want water or coffee.

I have been in the transition car on the Texas Eagle on two occasions, both

were fine.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2012)

Just rode in the Transdorm on #21/#421 from CHI-AUS, Room #22! It was great thanks to the SCA (Gene) who also had the Coach benhind us! He set up a Coffee and Jice/Ice/Water Bar in the old Conductors office and we had Three Showers/Bathrooms and 3 additional Bathrooms to use! There were 8 Revenue Pax in our Part of the Car and inaddition to the Crew, two Retired Amtrak Employees and a Current TE Conductor were riding!He was always checking with us, did our beds to request, kept the car immaculate! One of my best trips on the old Eagle, Amtrak will hear from me!  Of course, YMMV!!


----------



## reggierail (Aug 31, 2012)

I am in car 1440 room 20 on the Coast Starlight XXXXX. Wondering if I will be next to the last standard sleeper or on the other end of the train.


----------



## sambdking (Aug 31, 2012)

reggierail said:


> 1346460067[/url]' post='390951']I am in car 1440 room 20 on the Coast Starlight XXXXX. Wondering if I will be next to the last standard sleeper or on the other end of the train.


You are in the transition car right behind the baggage car at the front of the train. You will have to walk through the three full sleepers to get to the PPC, Diner, and Lounge.


----------



## reggie (Aug 31, 2012)

sambdking said:


> reggierail said:
> 
> 
> > I am in car 1440 room 20 on the Coast Starlight XXXXX. Wondering if I will be next to the last standard sleeper or on the other end of the train.
> ...



So the sleepers are in the front of the train, cool. It's better than walking through the coaches, lounge and diner to get to the PPC.

Is there a beverage station, especially coffee in the car or will I have to go into the adjacent sleeper?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 1, 2012)

Most likely you'll have to walk to the next sleeper to get any beverages. Maybe if you get an exceptional attendant they'll setup some supplies in the dorm, but even then it would be unlikely to find coffee there.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Sep 2, 2012)

A propos this discussion, do SCA's normally sleep in the transition dorm? On a superliner sleeper, is rommette #1 (which is reserved for the SCA) empty at night? I usually see them crammed with supplies, towels, boxes, etc.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2012)

Big Green Chauvanist said:


> A propos this discussion, do SCA's normally sleep in the transition dorm? On a superliner sleeper, is rommette #1 (which is reserved for the SCA) empty at night? I usually see them crammed with supplies, towels, boxes, etc.


Yes, Roomette #1 is always the assigned Room for SCAs on the Superliner Sleepers! Since Storage Space is at a Premium on Rail Cars, they have to store their supplies etc. wherever they can! Occasionaly, when there are empty Rooms you will see OBS in Bedroom A or the H or Family Room, but they dont sleep there, just use it for storage etc. Since the Call Board for the SCA is in Room #1 they Do Not Sleep in the Transdorm! All the other OBS do have their Roomettes (Nop Bedrooms in the transdorm) their, and the Conductors office is downstairs in the Staff "Lounge", but most Conductors hang out in the Cafe/Lounge or the Diner Car!!


----------



## LDKarr (Nov 25, 2014)

I am heading to south Texas (via the Texas Eagle) to visit family over Christmas. This will be my first time in the Transition Sleeper. After reading all of the pros and cons on here, I am looking forward to it -- something new and different!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been on the Eagle Transdorm many times, never had a bad trip yet!


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 26, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I've been on the Eagle Transdorm many times, never had a bad trip yet!


Agreed


----------



## railiner (Nov 29, 2014)

I too am self-sufficient, as far as operating my bed, retrieving coffee, etc.

My main concern with having no 'resident' attendant occupying a room within the transdorm, would be maintaining cleanliness in the public restrooms. Sure, it's someone's job....but....if the attendant has to come over from another car, I wonder just how much attention it would get....

I haven't ridden in one, but still I wonder....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 30, 2014)

railiner said:


> I too am self-sufficient, as far as operating my bed, retrieving coffee, etc.
> 
> My main concern with having no 'resident' attendant occupying a room within the transdorm, would be maintaining cleanliness in the public restrooms. Sure, it's someone's job....but....if the attendant has to come over from another car, I wonder just how much attention it would get....
> 
> I haven't ridden in one, but still I wonder....


Since the crew also uses the 2-3 restrooms and showers in the Transdorm they are generally kept cleaner than the ones in the Revenue Cars!


----------



## railiner (Dec 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I too am self-sufficient, as far as operating my bed, retrieving coffee, etc.
> ...


Glad to hear that.......


----------



## dave (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone traveling. Soon


----------



## NW cannonball (Dec 5, 2014)

My last sleeper journey was in May on the SWC - in the transdorm.

Didn't use the shower.

SCA treated me like a noob, offered help I didn't need, and was really good and heard my needs.

Very good service.

Very good transport.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Aloha

Just realized a third choice, I do not care about which sleeper I am in because I am on a train going somewhere.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 27, 2015)

Personally I have no problem with the Transition Sleeper myself. The issues I and other folks have experienced from time to time are almost entirely due to lack of staff effort and are not related to the car itself.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 28, 2015)

Have not seen any issues that couldn't occur in either car (SCA inattentive, room problems), and the rooms are all upstairs, so I don't care which car I am in.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Jan 9, 2018)

If I ever end up riding on a Superliner train, would getting me a roomette in the transdorm be something that only an Amtrak agent can do?


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 9, 2018)

LookingGlassTie said:


> If I ever end up riding on a Superliner train, would getting me a roomette in the transdorm be something that only an Amtrak agent can do?


Booking a specific room or a specific car is something that only an agent can do. 
Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Jan 9, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> LookingGlassTie said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever end up riding on a Superliner train, would getting me a roomette in the transdorm be something that only an Amtrak agent can do?
> ...


Thought so, thanks!


----------



## Skyline (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been learning about the joys and perils of traveling as a passenger on cargo ships. There is a whole subculture around this, I've found, and several regular YouTubers with a lot of miles under their belts who take viewers along for their trips via video.

I'm actually thinking of doing a trip like this in the Mediterranean, and having ridden in a Superliner trans-dorm a couple times -- and being offered a vacant space normally used by crew back when "heritage" cars were still plentiful, I'm thinking those experiences might have been similar in some small way to travelling with the crew on cargo ships. Anyone have a thought on this?


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 10, 2018)

Really, a trans-dorm roomette is indistinguishable from one in a regular Superliner sleeper. The main differences are that there are additional showers and restrooms on the upper level and that you need to get your coffee, etc. from the regular sleeper next door...most of the time. Also, you're closer to the engine (exhaust/whistle) noise. If you weren't already aware of the differences, you'd probably never notice them.


----------



## Wolverine72 (Jan 10, 2018)

I prefer the trans dorm for some of the reasons others don't. i'm not a high maintenance type, i'm told anyway, and don't mind the extra walk to the diner. The SCA was non-existent till bed turn down time. Perfect! The horn didn't bother me at all being a train fan. I assume this car is the last to fill up so i had few neighbors using facilities. East of Denver west bound i may have been the only occupant in the roomettes. The staff that was in the other end of car were never really evident as they were very quiet.


----------



## Shortline (Jan 10, 2018)

Skyline said:


> I've been learning about the joys and perils of traveling as a passenger on cargo ships. There is a whole subculture around this, I've found, and several regular YouTubers with a lot of miles under their belts who take viewers along for their trips via video.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of doing a trip like this in the Mediterranean, and having ridden in a Superliner trans-dorm a couple times -- and being offered a vacant space normally used by crew back when "heritage" cars were still plentiful, I'm thinking those experiences might have been similar in some small way to travelling with the crew on cargo ships. Anyone have a thought on this?


I have always wanted to do that. When I separated from the Air Force, in Germany, I booked my return to the US on a cargo ship out of Rotterdam to New York. Was really looking forward to it. But I got picked up by CSX and had a conductor class start date, that I had to make, so had to cancel, and fly to be sure to make the class, wasn't a lot of buffer, and as you know, ships can get rerouted to other ports en-route. One of these days......


----------



## PVD (Jan 10, 2018)

Way less options for that than there used to be...Not gone completely, but the way the cargo business runs today, it is way less available, and more difficult to arrange.


----------



## Skyline (Jan 10, 2018)

PVD said:


> Way less options for that than there used to be...Not gone completely, but the way the cargo business runs today, it is way less available, and more difficult to arrange.


I haven't done it. If you have, I'll defer to you, especially if comparing to some sort of "good old days." But there seems to still be a lot of people travelling by necessity AND/OR adventure via cargo ships. The guy in the YouTube has done it a lot with both good and bad experiences, even references a travel agency that can make arrangements. It's cheaper than traditional ocean cruising, but not dirt cheap by any means.




Train travel via "Side Door Pullmans"--which I did just once in 1978 in Utah and California--now that is dirt cheap. And a lot more dangerous.


----------



## chakk (Jan 10, 2018)

Are you referring to being a hobo in a freight car? If so, EXTREMELY dangerous.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 10, 2018)

Why are passengers being put in the crew car in the first place?


----------



## RPC (Jan 10, 2018)

dlagrua said:


> Why are passengers being put in the crew car in the first place?


Because it turned out the crew doesn't need eighteen roomettes. So the transition dorms got modified (and some were originally built) with another bath+shower; now they have eight roomettes plus two bath/shower combos for passengers. The remainder of the car (eight roomettes plus the downstairs) is for crew. (Not including the on-board chief's "apartment" at the end of the hall - I don't know who gets that now.)


----------



## OBS (Jan 11, 2018)

The Chiefs apt. Is usually filled with junk...


----------

